# Bus and travel pass



## scotty (Jul 21, 2010)

Quick question peops are you entilted to a free travel pass if you have diabetes as im unsure about this matter 

Thanks Scotty


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2010)

I remember brightontez saying that it is possible to get a bus pass if you can demonstrate that you are unable to drive because of diabetes, for example, if you had a lot of hypos and it made driving out of the question. Afraid I don't know any more than that though.


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2010)

Found this Scotty.


) Unable to drive for Medical Reasons./entitled to free passes.
Under Section 92 of the Road Traffic Act 1988 the Secretary of State may refuse to issue a driving licence on the grounds of the applicant's medical fitness. 
Those who are currently barred from holding a licence are people with:
i. epilepsy (unless it is of a type which does not pose a danger - see below);
ii. severe mental disorder;
iii liability to sudden attacks of giddiness or fainting (whether as a result of cardiac disorder or otherwise);
iv. inability to read a registration plate in good light at 20.5 metres (with lenses if worn);
v. other disabilities which are likely to cause the driving of vehicles by them to be a source of danger to the public.
You are not covered by this category if you have been refused a licence because of persistent drugs or alcohol misuse.
You will not qualify if your licence has been revoked for a driving offence such as driving while under the influence.
There are a number of categories of "severe mental disorder" under which people may qualify. 
Such conditions include (but are not limited to) dementia (or any organic brain syndrome); behaviour disorders (including post head injury syndrome and Non-Epileptic Seizure Disorder); and personality disorders.
Other groups include:
People with restricted visual fields, who will be refused a licence if they do not have a horizontal field of vision of at least 120 degrees, or if they have significant scotoma encroaching within 20 degrees of the central fixation point in any meridian or, sometimes, if they have restricted vertical fields of vision;
*Insulin dependent diabetics. from driving until their diabetes is controlled.*

as you can see from the last line yes you are .


----------



## Copepod (Jul 21, 2010)

I think there's a word missing from the last line of Steff's cut & paste: "Insulin dependent diabetics banned from driving until their diabetes is controlled"

Rules do vary between England / Wales / Scotland / Northern Ireland, and between councils within each country eg 
"How do I apply for a Disabled Bus Pass?
If you are under 60 and applying for a disabled person's bus pass you need to provide proof of residence in Elmbridge, plus confirmation of your disability (e.g. Higher Rate Mobility Component Disability Living Allowance (DLA) receipt), your application form and a passport-sized photograph. 

If you are registered blind or partially sighted please show your registration card or letter. 

If you do not have the proof we ask for, you will need to submit a |Certificate of Eligibility which should be signed by a qualified professional. 

If you have a different type of proof from that listed below please tell us and we will let you know if we can accept it.

?Substantial Mobility or Walking Difficulties
You will need to provide evidence of: Disability Living Allowance (higher rate mobility component) or Attendance Allowance or War Pensioners Mobility Supplement or a Disabled Persons parking permit (Blue Badge), Exemption from road tax or participation in the Motability scheme or Certificate of Eligibility (Physical or Sensory Impairment).
?Blind or Partially Sighted (Severely Sight Impaired/Sight Impaired)
You will need to provide a registration card/certificate from SAVI (Surrey Association for Visual Impairment) showing that you are registered "severely sight impaired/blind" or "sight impaired/partially sighted" or a Certificate of Vision Impairment (CVI) signed by a Consultant Ophthalmologist or a Certificate of Eligibility (Physical or Sensory Impairment). 
?Profound or Severely Deaf
You will need to provide an Audiologist's written report or a letter from your Hospital Consultant or Specialist or a Certificate of Eligibility (Physical or Sensory Impairment).
?Without Speech
You will need to have a Certificate of Eligibility (Physical or Sensory Impairment).
?No arms or loss of long-term use of both arms
You will need to provide evidence of Disability Living Allowance (higher rate mobility component) or Disability Living Allowance (middle or higher rate care component) or evidence in writing from a prosthetics clinic or physiotherapist or rehabilitation centre or Certificate of Eligibility (Physical or Sensory Impairment)
?Learning Disability
Adults - Disability Living Allowance (higher rate or middle rate of care component if awarded on grounds of learning difficulties or Certificate of Eligibility (Learning Disability).
Children Under 16 - Disability Living Allowance and receive either mobility or care component at any rate if either or both are awarded on the grounds of learning disabilities or Certificate of Eligibility (Learning Disability).
?Refused a Driving Licence or would be on grounds of other than misuse of drugs or alcohol for example through Epilepsy, Severe Mental Disorder, Giddiness / Fainting
You will need to show us a DVLA refusal letter D206, D235, D220, NS57 or a Certificate of Eligibility (Physical or Sensory Impairment) or Certificate of Eligibility (Mental Health)" copied from http://www.elmbridge.gov.uk/css/buspass/default.htm (Elmbridge Borough Council, centred on Esher in Surrey) 

All you can do is look at the situation on your own local council website and make enquiries.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 21, 2010)

or for anyone aged 60 and over, but that is ANYONE not just for medical reasons.


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2010)

Copepod said:


> I think there's a word missing from the last line of Steff's cut & paste: "Insulin dependent diabetics banned from driving



thanks copepod i did not spot that.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Scotty is under 60 years old...


----------



## Caroline (Jul 21, 2010)

Copepod said:


> I'm pretty sure Scotty is under 60 years old...



I know but if  there is no other reason to have a free bus pas, you have to wait till you are 60!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 21, 2010)

As I understand it they will want you to be receiving DLA. I started to apply for this but was so disheartened by the length and complexity of the form I gave up. In any case, I expect free bus travel won't be around for much longer under this government, I am surprised they haven't attacked it already.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 21, 2010)

"receiving DLA" - see my extract copied into #4 - requirements vary between countries and councils; while high rate mobility of DLA is a general way into free bus passes, there are others on disability grounds, including various levels of care component of DLA, but really it's only worth knowing the rules of your own council.
Agree that free bus passes are a likely target for government expendityure cut backs. Various disability benefits are a whole other area for debate...


----------



## SweetGuy (Jul 21, 2010)

The simple answer to the original question is NO.

You may be entitled to one of you are refused a driving licence for medical reasons.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2010)

*Diabetes/bus Pass.*

I aske this question within my own geographic area: The answer is no, you don't qualify for a free bus pass wholly on Diabetic grounds!


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2010)

I spoke to brightontez about this who said that I could get a free bus pass. I don't recall the details exactly (sorry Tez!) but I think it was that I could apply on the grounds of suffering with no hypo symptoms/severe hypoglycemic attacks. He says he knows of a woman who drives and also has the bus pass in case she has a hypo.


----------



## Flutterby (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been wondering about all this myself as I'm pretty sure I'd be rubbish driving with the amount of hypos I get and quite often not much in the way of warning signs.  But as someone already said, it's disheartening trying to apply for things.  sometimes you can't be bothered.


----------

